

Adobe to support Flex and Flash Builder on the iPhone and iPad - rlpb
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/mobile/faq.html#ios

======
brk
I'm sick of seeing Adobe and iPad in the same sentence. It's become pointless
headline mongering on their part.

Adobe: Make a version of mobile Flash, and OS X Flash, that doesn't suck
balls. If you can't make Flash run elegantly on OS X and iOS then stop calling
it a "key part of the web", since you lack the ability to make this so. If you
CAN make Flash run on these platforms without eating batteries like a boxload
of vibrators then do so.

Flash has mostly become an ad delivery platform anyways.

------
stevenwei
Are they serious? Flex on the desktop is a _terrible_ , bloated framework
built on top of an already slow runtime.

I can't imagine how it will run on a phone.

